# Puyallup



## eisopt (Feb 29, 2020)

Is there going to be a March Bike Swap at Puyallup?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks like it. --------------->  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2020-puyalup-swapmeet-info-is-here-now.164596/


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 2, 2020)

Participation has been weak the last couple years, but it is an automotive swap meet primarily. There is still some stuff that shows up. Don't expect it to be like the old Armory shows or Iron Ranch


----------



## eisopt (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the reply..you are right..it's not nearly the same.I'm in Bellingham and I can rent a community building pretty cheap
Do you think people down south would drive this far.
Was thinking on a Sunday
Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well It might pick up since the iron ranch is toast.... I do bring the bicycle stuff but plan on selling to the general public... :0:0 although There are the diehard bike swappers who always show up..  :0:0:0


----------



## Beads (Mar 10, 2020)

eisopt said:


> Thanks for the reply..you are right..it's not nearly the same.I'm in Bellingham and I can rent a community building pretty cheap
> Do you think people down south would drive this far.
> Was thinking on a Sunday
> Dave




I'd drive down.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cancelled. ..:0. Too many virus haters..lol


----------

